# [Ooo] Error al cargar el BASIC del documento (resuelto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Resulta que hace tiempo que OpenOffice.org me muestra de vez en cuando un mensaje de error de BASIC muy extraño.

Abro un documento con OpenOffice writer (es un documento.odt). Es un documento escrito por mí, inicialmente el formato de Openoffice-1.0, y abierto con la versión 2.0 y grabado como .odt

Le borro una letra y lo vuelvo a dejar como estaba escribiéndola de nuevo (simplemente para que lo considere como modificado, y muestre el icono del disquette).

Pulso sobre el icono del disquette para grabar el documento.

Entonces sale un mensaje de error que dice:

Error al cargar el BASIC del documento

file:///opt/OpenOffice.org/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb

Error general

Error general de entrada/salida

y con un botón de aceptar. Tras pulsarlo dos veces (el mensaje por lo visto se repite) si cierro OpenOffice y lo vuelvo a abrir veo que el documento, si lo he modificado, sí se ha grabado realmente.

El directorio /opt/OpenOffice.org no existe en mi sistema.

Ahora he actualizado a la versión 2.1 (uso OpenOffice-bin) y sigue pasando. Cuando usaba OpenOffice-1.x había compilado el programa yo mismo, pero tardó unas 6 horas en hacerlo. Cuando salió la versión 2.0 decidí usar OpenOffice-bin, y desde entonces me sale el mensajito de marras. No es que tenga mucha importancia, porque los documentos me los graba igual , pero no debería pasar.

¿Os pasa lo mismo? ¿Alguna solución?

----------

## Trawl

Tienes que ir a .~/.ooo2/user/basic. Allí encuentras dos ficheros: dialog.xlc i script.xlc. Hay que eliminar una línea de library de cada archivo. Como yo la tengo borrada no recuerdo bien lo que ponía, pero sé que la ruta que ponía era incorrecta y no se parecía a las demás. Por ahí van los tiros...  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias.

La ruta correcta era ~/.ooo-2.0/user/basic y en los archivos dialog.xlc y script.xlc he borrado la línea que pone "Webwizard":

```
<library:library library:name="WebWizard" xlink:href="file:///opt/OpenOffice.org/share/basic/WebWizard/dialog.xlb/" xlink:type="simple" library:link="true" library:readonly="true"/>
```

Por si acaso, he copiado los archivos antiguos como dialog.xlc.old y script.xlc.old "por si las moscas". Lo he probado una vez y parece que ya no sale el dichoso mensajito.

Cierro el hilo, si tuviese algún problema más lo volveré a  abrir.

----------

